# Patching A Concrete Manhole



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to patch a 7" to 8" diameter hole (5' below grade) in a concrete manhole.

Suggestions?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

50% hydraulic cement with 50% mortar mix is what I normally use.

Depending on what you are allowed to do I have used concrete bricks to help fill the hole. I have also been required to link seal a cap in them in a chemical plant.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

is there hydraulic water pressure from the outside? What made the hole?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> is there hydraulic water pressure from the outside? What made the hole?


Not much hydraulic pressure to deal with. Pretty good drainage in that area.

I am going to make the hole. I am using the manhole as the entry for pipe bursting a city main next week. We will have a sloped excavation leading up to the hole and then the pipe will shoot straight across the manhole on grade going upstream through the old line.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.s1eonline.com/sealguard Same company that makes pipe patch.


----------

